

11 Things That Made Me Money In The Last 12 Months - goldins
http://www.incomediary.com/11-things-that-made-me-money-in-the-last-12-months/

======
thenomad
Interesting stuff. It's always useful to hear someone talking about having
real-world tested the various "approved" IM strategies and seeing which ones
worked and didn't.

Particularly interesting to read he's dropped consulting. £200 an hour does
sound good, I agree - must have been some pretty scarybad clients!

